# Xtrail clutch worn out at 29000 miles



## jimyp1000 (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a 2006MY Xtrail that I had since new.
I never tow anything and I always drive it carefully.
But, the clutch is gone at 29000 miles and the dealer won't even take the gearbox off to confirm it under waranty.
Nissan GB just say anything at all related to the clutch is not covered under waranty. £699 to fix it!
Anyone else had clutch durability problems?
I have never replaced a clutch on any of my previous cars.
Thanks


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Mr Clutch comes highly recomended (ant substantialy cheaper


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi,

In France, the common rule is the disk should last 150000Km, provided one make no Offroad, heavy trailer, mountains.
Nisssan should take a proportional part of the cost depending upon the milage left below that figure.
Consumer organisation and courts support that. 
In addition this rule apply without any relationship to guarantee period. 
Netherverless, that can take some time for the request to get accpeted by Nissan.
Besides, that should be taken under guarantee anyway as there is been some deffective clutch mechanisms. The diesel engine new design flywheel had issues with side effect to destroy the clutch disk.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

jimyp1000 said:


> Nissan GB just say anything at all related to the clutch is not covered under waranty.


Sale of goods act says items sold should be able to be used for a reasonable amount of time. 29k would seem unreasonable in my book. Write to them today to tell them you will take court action unless they pay up. There must be a fair chance that the clutch was badly adjusted from new, or the components were defective. Seek advice from the SMMT on how long a clutch should last.

Good luck.


----------



## jibong (Dec 2, 2008)

i had my clutch disc, clutch cover, release bearing changed. though when the mechanic opened it up only the clutch cover is worn, and the clutch disc is still fairly thick. i got my x trail with 30,000 km only but the clutch is really hard to press thats why i changed it. i dont know if the previous owner is a clutch driver nevertheless i think its an issue that nissan should address.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

I have 170000km on my clutch, and it still feels strong.


----------



## Ibster (Sep 1, 2008)

Thought mine was on the way out recently but, on inspection by my brother in law (nissan mechanic) he bled the hydrolic system and now works a treat. Apparently they can be quite suceptable to cold and can cause bubbles, which can make the clutch seem harder to push.


----------



## warrenw (Sep 16, 2009)

Ibster said:


> Thought mine was on the way out recently but, on inspection by my brother in law (nissan mechanic) he bled the hydrolic system and now works a treat. Apparently they can be quite suceptable to cold and can cause bubbles, which can make the clutch seem harder to push.


Did you clutch actually get easier to push after the hydrolic fluid was replaced (blead)?


----------

